# Small flame behind light switch when off



## duffeymt (Sep 5, 2008)

I just moved into a new place and as I was leaving the place at night, I turned off all the lights and on one of the light switches (dual switch, 1 has a dimmer) there was an orange glow coming from behind the switch! I took the plate off the wall and tried to pull the switch back a little to see more and it appears to be a small flame! I could be wrong, but I doubt the switch is designed to have a glow of any kind when turned off. When it is one, there is no flame or glow. 

Anyone heard of this happening?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Flames are not good. 
Are you sure it is not a neon bulb to light the switch when it is off? Makes it easy to find in the dark.


----------



## duffeymt (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought so too, but it glows...I couldn't quite see a 'flame', but it sure wasn't a steady glow to light the switch. Plus, there are two switches and only one of them has this, so I'd imagine if it was just to make it more visible at night they'd do it for both, but you never know. 

I can only imagine that it has been this way for awhile though, I just got into the place yesterday and noticed it right away. 

When you move into a new house, would you guys recommend an electrician come out and check everything out? What would they charge for that?


----------



## detailedEye (Aug 12, 2008)

Is the switch or surrounding area hot? Usually a small electrical flame will burn itself out rather quickly. A steady "flame" as mentioned would probably be some sort of light.

Did you have the home inspected before you bought it? The inspector should have checked all the electrical.


----------



## duffeymt (Sep 5, 2008)

No, the switch is not warm at all. I did have an inspector and he did check everything - including electrical.


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

A flame would produce smoke and that tell-tale electrical odor, if you do not have these it is likely not a flame but just a pilot light.


----------



## duffeymt (Sep 5, 2008)

would there normally be a pilot behind a light switch in a bedroom?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Not a pilot light...Not really the right terminology. It sounds like you have an illuminated switch to me. If you aren't sure, it would be good to have an electrician come out and take a look. One way to tell for sure would be to have someone go to the panel and kill the breaker that controls the room. If the light goes out immediately when the breaker is turned off, it is an illuminated switch. Most illuminated switches have orange bulbs.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Did you smell anything?? Did you take the cover plate off and look with a flashlight for burned wires??

When you say "would there normally be a pilot behind a light switch in a bedroom?" ...does that mean the cover plate is off and you can see the light shining and lighting up the inside the box??

For your own piece of mind, I would consider having it looked at.


----------



## detailedEye (Aug 12, 2008)

Is this an older house, containing an older switch? 

I have seen old illuminated switches that you would swear had a flame inside them. Maybe they did, I never bothered to look long enough.

If it will make you sleep better, call an electrician. The breaker test will tell you for certain.


----------

